# Pigeon,JAnt and 1/2 steel



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the JAnt doing some more pigeon control. I use tapered latex 1 inch to 3/4 and 1/2 inch steel the bands are not very strong but more than enough for pigeons.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wingshooter, I got my JAnt Saturday.

Wonderful design, outstanding craftsmanship, and very comfortable to hold.

I've shot flats through the slot and around the fork as you do; chinese tubes through the slot; and even some flatbands over the top. The fork slot is so narrow that it doesn't hinder an OTT connection at all. I will be trying some big tubes through the slot next.

And you were right. It does fit like a fine glove.

So much slingshot for so little money. Dollar per dollar, one of the best bargains out there.

WD40


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

WD40, Thank you for the kind words. I am glad you like it. It is hands down my favorite slingshot.
Roger


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice slingshot and an awesome pigeon. You have proven that it doesn't take a lot to kill pigeons, which part of the pigeon did you hit?


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Out of curiousity, what do pigeons taste like? I've never had the opportunity to try one.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Pigeons have a strong but nice taste. They are good eating









Cheers Luke


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

love the shape of that catty.


----------

